# Assassin snails



## Wusker (Oct 5, 2011)

So I had a huge problem after I started my tank 2 years ago and ordered plants, SNAIL EXPLOSION. I kept them in check by just pulling them out with the net but eventually a year ago I bought 2 assassin snails and one quickly died the other would only appear from time to time.

Now the lone assassin has not only reappeared but I have tons of baby assassins everywhere and within 2 months my other snail issue is fixed and traded for another it seems.

I am in love with these little guys, my main question is do they need salt added into a freshwater tank?


----------



## susankat (Nov 15, 2008)

No they don't need salt. A great little snail.


----------



## Gizmo (Dec 6, 2010)

Salt will actually harm them - ever tried pouring salt on a slug? Snails aren't much different.


----------



## vreugy (May 1, 2013)

If you don't have snails now, you need to make sure they don't starve. I am afraid I am guilty of this. I can't tell you what to feed them though. Some say they will eat the left over fish food, but mine didn't make it. Maybe someone with more knowledge/experience will chime in. You could also sell them.


----------



## susankat (Nov 15, 2008)

I give mine blood worms once a week and are doing good.


----------



## Wusker (Oct 5, 2011)

susankat said:


> I give mine blood worms once a week and are doing good.



Frozen/ freeze dried?


----------



## susankat (Nov 15, 2008)

frozen


----------



## vreugy (May 1, 2013)

That was my question. I have some frozen nothing else will eat much, so I guess the snails can have all they want...........after they eat the snails. Hope they multiply this time.


----------



## mytanksofresh (Apr 13, 2015)

Asassin snails will scavenge. If you feed your fish a balanced diet, no worries. The will find plenty to eat. fed your fish a variety of foods and if you really want to give them a good life, add a variety of live plants.


----------

